# I got a new rig from Craft Holsters



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just received a leather gun belt and custom holster for my light bearing G-34 today. Craft Holsters® - Concealed Carry Holsters & Duty Gear
Both the belt and holster appear to be top quality leather and the stitching and craftsmanship looks very good.
The folks at Craft were thoughtful enough to include a bottle of leather conditioner to help break in the leather to the exact shape of the light. I just wrapped the gun in plastic cling wrap and put it in the holster then applied the conditioner to the areas that feel too snug and let it sit overnight.
I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice. I have ordered a few holsters from them over the years


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I had a delay due to a camera PC interface glitch and I apologize for the late pics.

Here you go.



















The pistol is of course a Glock 34 and it is equipped with an Olight PL-mini 600 lumen work light. I ordered this in a left hand model that is custom made for the light bearing pistol.










After a very easy break in thanks to the supplied leather conditioner this thing fits myself and the G34 perfectly.

There is a very robust thumb break setup for retention.










As you can see the cant and design make a hog leg G34 fit very close to my 205# frame.










https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/51233305229_6eee2b441c_k.jpg[/img

The belt is very nice and there is a full on duty weight belt very similar to mine for a few bucks more if you want.


----------



## Al Mich (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey Terry! Awesome pics and I'm very glad you're happy with your new carry set  ... and you guys, if you want one like that, you know where to find us! Thanks again, mate! Al from Craft


----------



## Al Mich (Mar 15, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> Very nice. I have ordered a few holsters from them over the years


Hey mate! Thank you for your ongoing support. We haven't forgotten how nicely you spoke about us in the past and we'll be happy to see you around for some more holsters in the future  Al from Craft


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Nice holster


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Great fit for the G34. I really like this one! Nice angle too. I love these guys for holsters!!
*Goldwing, the G34 still looks amazing. Nice shooters the G34.


----------

